# Local One-Shot creators



## X-Calibre786

I just want to give a shoutout to the local ejuice manufacturers who make their products available as One-Shots. Also the DIYers who have come up with great recipes and have made the effort to create One-Shots of these for those of us who are less experienced (read lazy) when it comes to DIY. This really allows those of us with tighter budgets to enjoy the same premium flavours without breaking the bank. Because of this, it's also easier to keep vaping rather than going back to cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 11 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

I share your sentiments @X-Calibre786 

I’m loving the one shots and the convenience of them. 

Maybe we should start a wishlist of one shots we would like to see?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

I've often thought it would be great if some of the popular diy recipes could be available as a one shot. 

Saves time and the issue of not having all the concentrates.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------



## Hooked

I'm curious though ... one can buy a one shot at a fraction of the price of a normal mixed bottle, so why would a manufacturer want to offer one shots and get less money?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> I'm curious though ... one can buy a one shot at a fraction of the price of a normal mixed bottle, so why would a manufacturer want to offer one shots and get less money?



The DIY guys will seldom by a premium bottle of juice if at all. For most its considered a once off treat now and then. This is diving into that market in getting their juice to the DIY guys.

And if you are use to buying the premixed juice then I doubt many will change to mixing.

Just my opinion, I might be wrong.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 13


----------



## Philip

Go look at flavourboss.co.uk they sell bottleshots as well as Darkstar.co.uk and chefs.co.uk very well priced awesome recipes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB

Hooked said:


> I'm curious though ... one can buy a one shot at a fraction of the price of a normal mixed bottle, so why would a manufacturer want to offer one shots and get less money?



Companies would rather have a less profitable customer than no customer at all. With the growing popularity of one-shots, companies who only produce commercial juices risk losing customers to one-shot companies due to cost factors. They'd rather offer one-shots of their own juices and keep those customers, even if the profit margin of one-shots is less than commercial juices.

Similarly, most commercial companies don't attract DIYers because of cost. If they make their hit commercial juices available as one-shots, DIYers will be more tempted to buy them. So they're turning a non-customer into a low-profit customer.

In both cases, they are more willing to have a lower-profit customer than to lose (or never attract) that customer.

We see this in the food industry. If you go into a Food Lovers Market, you have the option of buying fresh ingredients to cook yourself, prepared meals like pre-cooked ribs, rotisserie chickens, milk tarts, pies, etc, then you can also order takeaway burgers or even sit down in the store and have a full restaurant-style sushi meal. No single section of the store is killing the others. The market is big enough for all types. Food Lovers Market doesn't care that their fresh fruit and vegetables don't make as much profit (per item) as their sit-down sushi restaurant. The key is to get you into the store and induce you to buy *all* your food there.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 7


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Would also be interresting to see the difference in profit margins.
I think when you start looking at price of extra labour, mixing, steeping, bottles, stickers etc. Then maybe there is not that huge difference for the supplier in profit margins.
I mean even things like, many people wont buy 250ml of the same juice, rather 2 or 3 different juices. So they make for example R50 profit on customer for the one shot, but they wooild also have just made R50 of him I he bought just one 60ml juice, and the rest other juices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

RichJB said:


> Companies would rather have a less profitable customer than no customer at all. With the growing popularity of one-shots, companies who only produce commercial juices risk losing customers to one-shot companies due to cost factors. They'd rather offer one-shots of their own juices and keep those customers, even if the profit margin of one-shots is less than commercial juices.
> 
> Similarly, most commercial companies don't attract DIYers because of cost. If they make their hit commercial juices available as one-shots, DIYers will be more tempted to buy them. So they're turning a non-customer into a low-profit customer.
> 
> In both cases, they are more willing to have a lower-profit customer than to lose (or never attract) that customer.
> 
> We see this in the food industry. If you go into a Food Lovers Market, you have the option of buying fresh ingredients to cook yourself, prepared meals like pre-cooked ribs, rotisserie chickens, milk tarts, pies, etc, then you can also order takeaway burgers or even sit down in the store and have a full restaurant-style sushi meal. No single section of the store is killing the others. The market is big enough for all types. Food Lovers Market doesn't care that their fresh fruit and vegetables don't make as much profit (per item) as their sit-down sushi restaurant. The key is to get you into the store and induce you to buy *all* your food there.



Aha! Now I understand! Thanks @RichJB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Would also be interresting to see the difference in profit margins.
> I think when you start looking at price of extra labour, mixing, steeping, bottles, stickers etc. Then maybe there is not that huge difference for the supplier in profit margins.



But extra labour, mixing, steeping, bottles, stickers are needed for one shots as well. So the company is saving only on VG/PG and nic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

Hooked said:


> But extra labour, mixing, steeping, bottles, stickers are needed for one shots as well. So the company is saving only on VG/PG and nic.



One shots dont need steeping, they probably mix one 20 Liter of all the concentrates together and then just dispense into the small one shot bottle.

Would the the person that buys and mix to then steep etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## X-Calibre786

Paul33 said:


> I share your sentiments @X-Calibre786
> 
> I’m loving the one shots and the convenience of them.
> 
> Maybe we should start a wishlist of one shots we would like to see?


PANAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## JurgensSt

I tasted my first one shot mix yesterday Thanks @Room Fogger 
Now I need more info and want to try this myself.

Will spend some time reading up more before I start spending the rest of the money I don't have left for Jan-U-Worry

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dobie

Paul33 said:


> Maybe we should start a wishlist of one shots we would like to see?



Paulie's Coffee Cake
Complex Chaos Heavenly Peaches

But yes, as @RichJB stated. Some money is better than no money.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

JurgensSt said:


> I tasted my first one shot mix yesterday Thanks @Room Fogger
> Now I need more info and want to try this myself.
> 
> Will spend some time reading up more before I start spending the rest of the money I don't have left for Jan-U-Worry


Read this intro, it is worth it. By our own @RichJB , https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/ 
must actually do a little bottle for you to really get acquainted. Wil see what can be done over the weekend. Then visit the DIY Eliquid and mixing tab and prepare to be overwhelmed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Ok so we all know that Red Pill is excellent and at +-R160 for 270ml of juice to be mixed a good price.
But what other great one shots is there. Not just an average juice that could not make it in the real juce world. A great juice?
I see a few that I never heard off and then they want R99 for 10ml. After I add a bottle, nic, pg and vg, then I could just aswell go amd buy the real thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> I've often thought it would be great if some of the popular diy recipes could be available as a one shot.
> 
> Saves time and the issue of not having all the concentrates.


Can we all start naming juices we would like to see as one shots and tag the juice makers for them to start getting the hint @Silver?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Paul33 said:


> Can we all start naming juices we would like to see as one shots and tag the juice makers for them to start getting the hint @Silver?


I support this. Have one I would definitely request if this was an option. 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Paul33 said:


> Can we all start naming juices we would like to see as one shots and tag the juice makers for them to start getting the hint @Silver?


I was just talking about this with @RenaldoRheeder...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

baksteen8168 said:


> I support this. Have one I would definitely request if this was an option.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


I have plenty!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

RainstormZA said:


> I was just talking about this with @RenaldoRheeder...


I think it would be awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Paul33 said:


> I think it would be awesome.


Me too, I think one shots can have a niche market if people are interested

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> Can we all start naming juices we would like to see as one shots and tag the juice makers for them to start getting the hint @Silver?



Sure, @Paul33 
I dont see why not

I was also hoping some popular DIY mixes - for which the recipe is known - becomes available in one-shot format. Just so you dont have to mix it - but more importantly, if you dont have all the concentrates but you want to try the recipe out... Tough thing I suppose would be deciding which recipes to stock as one shots...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> Can we all start naming juices we would like to see as one shots and tag the juice makers for them to start getting the hint @Silver?



Good boy and Tailchase
@Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Following

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Good boy and Tailchase
> @Rooigevaar


Good boy for sure @Adephi 

Gringo would be fantabulous as well

@Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> Good boy for sure @Adephi
> 
> Gringo would be fantabulous as well
> 
> @Rooigevaar


Agree with Gringo 100% @Rooigevaar , and Redwood and Arabian Nights by Pied Piper @GSM500, Trinity by @Vapington , most of the ones by @Sash , some by Jose-liqs @Naeemhoosen , red pill and some other from @Oupa , some All Day Vapes by @YeOldeOke , Eden from @BumbleBee , Tricky Pear, Wild Maroela and Midnight Train from Voortrekker Vapes.

Some of the ones I can think of that would keep me busy big time. And I would not have such a big investment in concentrates any more. I excluded the one shots allready marketed for our pleasure.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> Good boy for sure @Adephi
> 
> Gringo would be fantabulous as well
> 
> @Rooigevaar



I love the Tailchase. I think its the most underrated juice in SA. But you seem to find it less in the shops now. 

So @Rooigevaar, just make it a oneshot and we call things square from there on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## X-Calibre786

X-Calibre786 said:


> PANAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I don't know who the owner is of Wiener Vapes. Could someone who does know please tag them for Panama

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi

X-Calibre786 said:


> I don't know who the owner is of Wiener Vapes. Could someone who does know please tag them for Panama


I did

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## X-Calibre786

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok so we all know that Red Pill is excellent and at +-R160 for 270ml of juice to be mixed a good price.
> But what other great one shots is there. Not just an average juice that could not make it in the real juce world. A great juice?
> I see a few that I never heard off and then they want R99 for 10ml. After I add a bottle, nic, pg and vg, then I could just aswell go amd buy the real thing.


I've tried 2 from Coffee Mill and I love both... I just find myself adding ws23 to them. And @Flavour world Sa has them at good prices

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X-Calibre786

Silver said:


> I've often thought it would be great if some of the popular diy recipes could be available as a one shot.
> 
> Saves time and the issue of not having all the concentrates.


I wonder if there might be licensing issues with recipes that are published on places like ELR or ATF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Pasteis de Nata - Liquid Distro 

Don't know who the creators are, but maybe @KieranD or @Pho3niX90 can tag them as they stock the juice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

baksteen8168 said:


> Pasteis de Nata - Liquid Distro
> 
> Don't know who the creators are, but maybe @KieranD or @Pho3niX90 can tag them as they stock the juice



@baksteen8168 Is this available in a one shot??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Hooked said:


> @baksteen8168 Is this available in a one shot??


Nope, Placing a request here in hope that the creators see it and provide us with a one shot. 

If I had the funds I would setup a Pasteis de Nata pipeline to put @Rob Fisher 's Red Pill pipeline to shame.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## boxerulez

The VS shots is deffo outshining any commercial juice on the shelf at the moment.

Have mixed up 2 of them so far Bamango by @Chukin'Vape and Icee Lychee by @Rude Rudi and they are both tops.

https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/vs-one-shots

Will have to get on the rest also soon.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ItsMing420

The VS one shot line is amazing from blck vapour. And if you enjoy “in your face” smooth mango, then BaMango from Theo in the VS line is nothing short from AMAZING. They also got 2 juices from Rude Rudi’s icee range, a custard from VINO1718 and a strawberry and ice cream type profile from DR Store.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## AshBrierley

I must agree.. So far I've tried them all except The juice from Dr Store and I love em all but my 2 stars so far that tops alot of international and local commercial juices... BAMANGO AND GOLDEN CUSTARD

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

AshBrierley said:


> I must agree.. So far I've tried them all except The juice from Dr Store and I love em all but my 2 stars so far that tops alot of international and local commercial juices... BAMANGO AND GOLDEN CUSTARD


Agree on the Golden Custard by @Vino1718 ,it’s great! Haven’t tried the others yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vilaishima

X-Calibre786 said:


> I've tried 2 from Coffee Mill and I love both... I just find myself adding ws23 to them. And @Flavour world Sa has them at good prices



Which ones did you like?

Ones from Coffee Mill that I have tried that I will definately not buy again is: 

Glazed Popcorn
Sour Fruities
Swedish Berries

Jungle Red is not bad and I might buy that again. 

I have also tried the DIY-or-Die Water-Malone. I was initially not impressed at all. I have only vaped it in my RDAs until yesterday when I gave it a go in my Aqua Reboot RTA and in there I found it to be excellent. So I'd give it a thumbs up.

I have ordered some more one shots that I will be mixing up tonight:

Super Shots Mango Freez
DIY OR DIE - Sang Pétillant 
CRFT - REUP Purple Delight
CRFT - REUP Green Delight
Red Pill

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Combrink

I like the idea of creating a Wishlist of oneshots from our Vendors. Only problem is they cannot reply here. @Silver should we create a thread under the vendor section?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## X-Calibre786

Vilaishima said:


> Which ones did you like?
> 
> Ones from Coffee Mill that I have tried that I will definately not buy again is:
> 
> Glazed Popcorn
> Sour Fruities
> Swedish Berries
> 
> Jungle Red is not bad and I might buy that again.
> 
> I have also tried the DIY-or-Die Water-Malone. I was initially not impressed at all. I have only vaped it in my RDAs until yesterday when I gave it a go in my Aqua Reboot RTA and in there I found it to be excellent. So I'd give it a thumbs up.
> 
> I have ordered some more one shots that I will be mixing up tonight:
> 
> Super Shots Mango Freez
> DIY OR DIE - Sang Pétillant
> CRFT - REUP Purple Delight
> CRFT - REUP Green Delight
> Red Pill


Strawberry Lemonade Tea
Mango Lemonade

I must say I did add Ws23 to both because that's the way I like it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Marius Combrink said:


> I like the idea of creating a Wishlist of oneshots from our Vendors. Only problem is they cannot reply here. @Silver should we create a thread under the vendor section?



Agreed @Marius Combrink 

Have moved the thread to the "Who has stock" so vendors are free to discuss their stock and what they have in the pipeline on this front. 

It's good to give vendors feedback like this if you'd like to see their juice being offered as a one shot. 

Hopefully they can take note and let us know if they have any plans...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Trinity ice @Vapington

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## KieranD

baksteen8168 said:


> Pasteis de Nata - Liquid Distro
> 
> Don't know who the creators are, but maybe @KieranD or @Pho3niX90 can tag them as they stock the juice


@SEAN P can advise  It's a Liquid Distro product, not a Vape Cartel one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

KieranD said:


> @SEAN P can advise  It's a Liquid Distro product, not a Vape Cartel one


Thanks @KieranD . Tagged you as I know Vape Cartel sells it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SEAN P

baksteen8168 said:


> Pasteis de Nata - Liquid Distro
> 
> Don't know who the creators are, but maybe @KieranD or @Pho3niX90 can tag them as they stock the juice


@baksteen8168 im glad you like the juice. As much as I would love to offer you guys a oneshot for this juice it’s just not something worthwhile to look into anytime soon. Firstly its a juice that is still quite new to the market and it is a recipe that i spent 17 months on to develop. So it’s something that i am abit touchy with to do as a oneshot. Secondly the manufacturing cost on this recipe is just way to high for something like this. Thirdly in my opinion as a oneshot it’s something that opens the door for all the guys out there that sit on cloning other mixers creations if it is in a oneshot form as the actual concentrates used are more dominant and is easier to identify. With it being sold as a finished (ready to vape) product the chances of someone trying to clone it is alot harder. I created this juice the way i did for that reason.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## baksteen8168

SEAN P said:


> @baksteen8168 im glad you like the juice. As much as I would love to offer you guys a oneshot for this juice it’s just not something worthwhile to look into anytime soon. Firstly its a juice that is still quite new to the market and it is a recipe that i spent 17 months on to develop. So it’s something that i am abit touchy with to do as a oneshot. Secondly the manufacturing cost on this recipe is just way to high for something like this. Thirdly in my opinion as a oneshot it’s something that opens the door for all the guys out there that sit on cloning other mixers creations if it is in a oneshot form as the actual concentrates used are more dominant and is easier to identify. With it being sold as a finished (ready to vape) product the chances of someone trying to clone it is alot harder. I created this juice the way i did for that reason.


Thanks for the feedback @SEAN P

Never thought of the cloning aspect of it. Some valid points raised there.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1

Silver said:


> Sure, @Paul33
> I dont see why not
> 
> I was also hoping some popular DIY mixes - for which the recipe is known - becomes available in one-shot format. Just so you dont have to mix it - but more importantly, if you dont have all the concentrates but you want to try the recipe out... Tough thing I suppose would be deciding which recipes to stock as one shots...



The issue here is that whoever CREATED the recipe should give their consent and share in the profit.
Starting a business by just nabbing someone's ideas and bottling them is dodgy IME.
Unfortunately there are those who prefer to profit off other people's work but that's another thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

method1 said:


> The issue here is that whoever CREATED the recipe should give their consent and share in the profit.
> Starting a business by just nabbing someone's ideas and bottling them is dodgy IME.
> Unfortunately there are those who prefer to profit off other people's work but that's another thread.



I hear you @method1 
Would be great if somehow the original creators could be asked for permission and paid a royalty. 

I suppose not very easy or practical from here in SA with international DIY recipes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Silver said:


> I hear you @method1
> Would be great if somehow the original creators could be asked for permission and paid a royalty.
> 
> I suppose not very easy or practical from here in SA with international DIY recipes.



This is the system we use, it is doable.
However it's meant butting heads with unscrupulous types using the recipes without consent.
Y'all know my story

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

My oversight on my initial comment to see DIY recipes available as one shots

Definitely the original creator should either give permission and/or get paid a reasonable royalty. 

Could be epic if one could get many great recipes in that way and it didn't cost too much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> I hear you @method1
> Would be great if somehow the original creators could be asked for permission and paid a royalty.



@Silver @method1 What about DIY recipes which are published on the Internet? If the creator has published them then one assumes that there is no objection to other people using them for their *own, private, purposes*. However, what is your opinion about mixing published DIY recipes and then selling them? As you said, @Silver, the original creator should get something, right?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1

Hooked said:


> @Silver @method1 What about DIY recipes which are published on the Internet? If the creator has published them then one assumes that there is no objection to other people using them for their *own, private, purposes*. However, what is your opinion about mixing published DIY recipes and then selling them? As you said, @Silver, the original creator should get something, right?



Yes, that's exactly what I was getting at in my previous post.
"All The Flavours" for example has Creative Commons licensing that one can choose to attach to a recipe - so the creator can specify the conditions of use.

There is an argument that some people use along the lines of "if you put it on the internet it's fair game" - personally I think that's a B.S justification.
We have done several profit-share collaborations with mixers, both for one shots and finished pre-mixed products.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

@Ashley Please consider a one shot for Pink Milk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

@Oupa are we going to get XXX as a one shot as well maybe?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ruwaid

SNLV 18 ICE by @Naeemhoosen 
EXCLAMATION by @steam masters??

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------

